# Character Reference advice



## RIP - VTEnviro (Jun 28, 2006)

Ok, here's the deal. I work in Vermont, but our office is within walking distance of New Hampsire, and we do a fair share of work there.

So, now that I got my PE in Vermont, both my firm and I are looking to get me licensed there as well.

I've got the application basically done. But, like anywhere else, you need 5 references.

I've got my current boss, former boss, our company's principal, and a coworker. But, I'm stuck there.

I work in a small office, and don't want to ask the CAD guy or secretary. I asked an old prof of mine for a reference for my exam, but haven't talked to him since last fall.

I thought about asking my town's planner (I'm on the planning board there) but I've only been on the board a few months, so he doesn't know me too well.

Who the hell should I ask? :suicide:


----------



## Brimstone (Jun 28, 2006)

I'd go with the town planner myself.


----------



## EdinNO (Jun 28, 2006)

What about the people from your original app?

Ed


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Jun 28, 2006)

4 of the people from my original app will be filling out references for this one.

The 5th guy I used as a reference last time was one of my grad school profs. I haven't talked to this guy since October of last year, when I thanked him for my VT app.

I'm thinking the town planner seems like a good idea. A municipal official writing a reference for you can't hurt.

Plus, they've benefited from my engineering opinion over the past few months on various matters. Nothing spectacular, but having someone on that side of the table to interpret plans and figures has been a good thing.

I think I'll ask him tomorrow unless someone has a better plan.


----------



## cement (Jun 28, 2006)

clients?


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Jun 29, 2006)

:dunno: I'm kinda hesitant to ask a client for one.

It just seems a little weird.


----------



## cement (Jun 30, 2006)

it's not like you are asking your employer for a reference for a new job.

they should know the quality of your work, and should be happy to help you. after all, you help them, right?


----------

